# For Those Who Have Needed To Heat Their Home:  How Much Was Your Heating Cost For Last Month?



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

I use a furnace with natural gas.  My bill was 114.00 for last month.  How much was yours?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 1, 2022)

Over $300... too much!

We use mostly gas, some wood, and a little electric.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Over $300... too much!
> 
> We use mostly gas, some wood, and a little electric.


How big is your home?  I live in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> How big is your home?


~4,000 ft2, about 3,000 more than we use and we probably need even less.  We have rooms I have not been in since last summer...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> ~4,000 ft2, about 3,000 more than we use and we probably need even less.  We have rooms I have not been in since last summer...


That's a pretty large place!  Mine is a large one bedroom but not anywhere as big as yours.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 4, 2022)

Our last bill was $123.79. Our house is 1300 square feet and very well insulated. We live in north-central British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Leann (May 4, 2022)

I live in the US northeast where winters linger. My house is maybe 1100 sq ft, all electric except for a fireplace which I don't use. Electric bill last month was $138.


----------



## Chet (May 4, 2022)

My 1000 square foot house is all electric which includes heat. The bill was $161.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2022)

Our Mid March to Mid April bill was $203....total electric house, 2400 sq. ft.  It's usually lower by now, but we've had a rather chilly start to Spring.


----------

